# What do you guys think? (Washington State)



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have started talking to trainers in Washington so I have everything set up when I am ready for a new pup. What do you guys think of this training center?
http://www.caninetrainingconcepts.com/
I plan on doing the private sessions. The owner is also a member of one of the local Schutzhund clubs (I believe they meet there most of the time) and I plan on visiting it in March when I go up there to find a house.
Also, if anyone has any good recommendations, please let me know!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Trainers in Washington State?*

They look great, love that you want to do Schutzundt!

I personally prefer group type classes, though I'm thinking that's what will happen in March...

Since you are only going to do privates, my only 'issue' with that







is the lack of real distractions of new places/people/dogs. So I'd be making sure at least a few times a week you are packing your pup in the car for a whole lot of this type of stuff (click here)


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Trainers in Washington State?*

I plan for the initial training to be private, but to visit the club on the weekends during the Schutzhund meetings. I plan on doing visits to a few different places to find what would work best with me and a club that will welcome us. So, the pup will definately be socialized. I just get so nervous about having a puppy around alot of other pups. When I was a child, we had a shih-tzu who died of parvo and that left me with a huge fear. I think for my comfort level, I would rather socialize with adults rather than pups at first, if you get what I mean.
I'm getting out of the Army and I will be going to school, but I will not be in classes every waking moment of the day, so all of my spare time will be spent working with the pup (and Zappa too).
I also have been looking at different equipment to buy when we buy our house up there because a portion of the yard with be fenced off just for the dogs with the equipment.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Trainers in Washington State?*

OK, the trainer for this place is the president of the Cascade Schutzhund Club in Olympia. Here is the website:
http://www.cascadeschutzhundclub.com/index.html


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Trainers in Washington State?*

I have reservations on the first one due to the Cesear Milan endorsement.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Trainers in Washington State?*

The owner of the first one is the president of the 2nd link. He seems to have done some good things with his own dogs. I'm new to this, so I want to make the right choices.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Trainers in Washington State?*

I don't see any description of their training techniques or philosophy on the site. I'd want to know that in advance - what they WILL use, what they WON'T use, that sort of thing. Doesn't mean there's anything wrong with them, I just want to know exactly what methods a prospective place uses to achieve their glowing reviews and make sure they align with my own training philosophy before signing up.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Trainers in Washington State?*

From what I have read (and I have spoken with him) the training technique used depends on the individual dog. I plan on doing a in depth interview with what trainers I focus on. I will not do the board and train though. Zappa and I had a blast going through training together. I think it builds a good working relationship.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: Trainers in Washington State?*



> Quote:I will not do the board and train though.


I think THAT is a good plan. You never know what's happening in training (good and bad) if you aren't there. So it's too hard to continue and progress with the good stuff if you don't know what was done. And if anything in training traumatizes your dog, you have no idea about that either, and the trainers can just shrug and look confused if they don't want to admit their part in it. You weren't there so won't know any different.

You do have to be careful with Sch clubs cause some are very 'old school' and use the more traditional mainly correctional training methods that are not ideal for all our dogs. I prefer a mix of positive and motivational training methods myself. Being able to figure out the difference when you are just starting out training can be a challenge. 

You seen this site? http://www.schutzhund-training.com/training_theory.html


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Trainers in Washington State?*

Thanks! I just bookmarked it. That site has ALOT of good info.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: Trainers in Washington State?*

So you'll be a Washingtonian too eh?? Awesome! Of course Olympia is like 4 hours from me but still it's all good. You should join the WA/OR meet up I created! So far we have about 9 members with multiple GSDs.









I don't know of any training places up there, sorry.







But good luck on finding one!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Trainers in Washington State?*

Check this one out. I know Kathy Lang and can endorse her. She attended a weekend long tracking seminar that the training club in the Tri-Cities hosted and I organized. She is very positive and does compete in AKC obedience, agility and tracking with her Belgian Sheepdogs. She has very nice dogs too. And she likes German Shepherds. 

http://www.familydogonline.com/


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Trainers in Washington State?*

Missy,
Yes, we are moving up there and I am so excited. I will definately join the meet up. That sounds great!

Kathy, 
Thanks for the link. I will definately look into it. I just don't know what would be better, a trainer who does more AKC or a trainer in to Schutzhund. I am really interested in the Schutzhund.


----------



## Vivian (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Trainers in Washington State?*

Where in WA will you be moving?

If you'll be west of the Cascades, definitely check these guys out:
http://www.packworks.org/


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Trainers in Washington State?*

We will be at Ft Lewis. I am looking at houses in DuPont, Spanaway, and Roy.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Trainers in Washington State?*

Ah... then I would probably go with the SchH group. You might consider the guys I posted for a puppy socialization class.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Trainers in Washington State?*

Another thing I would like to do though is take my 8 y/o with me and get him into obedience. He is really excited about it. I can do the Schutzhund and he can do some Jr handler groups. Well, that's what I would LIKE to do at least. 8 y/o's change their mind alot.


----------



## smerry (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Trainers in Washington State?*

jaggirl47, I live in that area. I also train in Schutzhund. One of the absolute best trainer(teacher's) out here is Shade Whitesel, of http://www.shadesdogtraining.net 

Her training is totally positive/motivational, and she trains schutzhund too. Her male Reiki has already one two national competitions without any correctional training. You can see her doing the obedience portion of her sch 1 routine here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNGJQssHQAM

Reiki already has his 2(the vid isnt online), and will be going for his 3 next summer. 

She is a wonderful people teacher too.


----------

